# Got me a new toy!



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

I bought me a new toy the other day and I love it!!!

Lightweight, fits to a T....and easy to shoot. I put a Red Dot tactical scope on it, and very accurate up to 50 yards. Haven't tried to target shoot any further yet. I am in love....going to deer hunt with it this year...

Rossi Circuit Judge Rifle 410/45 LC


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Always wanted to get my mitts on one of those. Keep us updated..


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Good for you! That's a great round for hunting. Let us know how it goes...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Sweet!!! Will that also shoot .45ACP?


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> Sweet!!! Will that also shoot .45ACP?


I don't believe the Circuit Judge will work with the moon clips required for .45 ACP I don't think there's enough clearance.

-infidel


----------



## BFMike (Oct 15, 2013)

Really easy to make projectiles by basic smelting of fishing weights


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

That's neat! Congratulations!

Although I am not sure what to call it: "carbine" or "shotgun"? Maybe "shotbine"?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor said:


> That's neat! Congratulations!
> 
> Although I am not sure what to call it: "carbine" or "shotgun"? Maybe "shotbine"?


I believe the correct term is "Revolving Carbine", kind of like the 1858 ('66) Remington...


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

How the heck do you hold one of those without your arm getting burned or cut by the gasses escaping at the cylinder gap?


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Congratulations enjoy your new gun.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Kidzthinkimahoarder said:


> I bought me a new toy the other day and I love it!!!
> 
> Lightweight, fits to a T....and easy to shoot. I put a Red Dot tactical scope on it, and very accurate up to 50 yards. Haven't tried to target shoot any further yet. I am in love....going to deer hunt with it this year...
> 
> ...


It appears the stock hand hold is carved for right handed shooters only. Is that correct?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> How the heck do you hold one of those without your arm getting burned or cut by the gasses escaping at the cylinder gap?


The Rossi has a shield that catches the cylinder gap gasses and directs them up and away from the supporting arm. With the 1858? I believe a gauntlet or leather arm band was popular in the day.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Actually, with the 1858 being cap and ball the possibilty of chain fire was great enough people would not put their hand in front of the cylinder. This was one reason they never caught on.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The potential for a chain fire would have a chilling effect on popularity.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

That plus the Henry lever action rifle made it obsolete. I can not remember the first year of the Henry, I want to say 1863 but I'm not sure. 
I do know that President Abraham Lincoln test fired one on the White House grounds and kept it for himself.
A far cry from what's in the White House now, to be sure.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks y'all...
Actually my dream gun was a Old Henry Lever Action 44..I've wanted one for awhile now. But I come across this one and was sold instantly.

Its SWEET...........real SWEET! I looked like a kid in the candy store the other day when I found it at a local gun dealer. We went in there for ML stuff, and I walked out with it.

It is made for right handed people, I'm a lefty....works just fine for me. To me it's like a pistol on steroids...lol It come with two chokes, kinda shocked me there. One is for shooting 45LC, and 410 slugs...and you change it out to shoot shot 410.

The red dot tactical scope was a newbie for me. I was wanting crosshairs, but once I figured out the dots it was game on. (We did have to sight it in) My oldest son told me I was cheating...LOL He just don't like the fact his momma can pick a flea off a dog ass with that rifle...LOL


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

The .44 lever is a GREAT looking rifle. Surprisingly heavy for it's size. Had they not called it a "Big Boy" I'd have bought one years ago! 

Every time I think of that name the Huggies Pull-ups diaper commercial comes to mind. "I'm a big kid now!"


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Seneca said:


> The Rossi has a shield that catches the cylinder gap gasses and directs them up and away from the supporting arm. With the 1858? I believe a gauntlet or leather arm band was popular in the day.


Actually, the proper way to shoot the 1858 (actually the 1866) is to shoulder the gun like you would any other rifle and then cup the strong hand with the support hand, just like you would a handgun in a Weaver or Isosceles Stance.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Kidzthinkimahoarder said:


> Thanks y'all...
> Actually my dream gun was a Old Henry Lever Action 44..I've wanted one for awhile now. But I come across this one and was sold instantly.
> 
> Its SWEET...........real SWEET! I looked like a kid in the candy store the other day when I found it at a local gun dealer. We went in there for ML stuff, and I walked out with it.
> ...


It's always hard to find things for lefties in mind. Righties simply aren't smart enough to think about much besides themselves. I've always thought these were real cool and although I've only gotten to hold one and not shoot one, I don't think it will be that uncomfortable. Enjoy your new carbine.

:smile:


----------

